# Furharvester Education Course



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Where can this class be taken? On the DWR website, The only info I can find on it says it is in Cedar City. I really don't have a lot of time/ money to go down there. Was this just an error and do they hold these courses at all of the hunter education centers around the state? Can you take this course online? I want to get into trapping for fun and possibly a little extra $$ on the side.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you looking for fur harvesters or "fur traders"? LMAO! I couldn't sit idle with an opening like this one.
These guys might be able to tell you where other are held.
http://www.utahtrappers.org/presidents.html


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

The DWR website states it as being a "furharvester education course" 

Thanks for the link I will have to check that out.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Keep checking the DWR website, or call the Lee Kay center. Terry Tate is the guy that usually puts on the class.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe the Cache Hunter Education center has some info, I'd call them and find out. I know Stan Bassett used to teach a course here locally.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont know if this is helpful to you Lehi, but I'll sahre anyways.

The fur bearer's permit is set up much like hunter's safety in the sense that if you were born before a certain year, you are grandfathered in. If I remember correctly, the cut-off year was 83 or 84. So if you were born before that, you might be able to get your permit witout having to go through the class.

I hope that helped


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What on earth would they need to cover in this course that they didn't cover in the regular Hunter Ed?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

lehi said:


> The DWR website states it as being a "furharvester education course"
> 
> Thanks for the link I will have to check that out.


This one is over your head i think. I have a sick mind. My bad. I will try and refrain from inuendo's from now on.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Lunkerhunter2,

Umm yeah you are alone on that one. :lol: 

Bax*,

Thanks for the info, I was born in 89, my birthday is tomorrow actually ill be 20. I wish i didn't have to take this course. :x 

Kevin, I will probably give them a call. I would have yesterday but it was late, thanks.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaser said:


> What on earth would they need to cover in this course that they didn't cover in the regular Hunter Ed?


The regular hunter ed has nothing to do with trapping. That course is completely different.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes reb8600 is right. I believe they show you how to use the actual traps and how to release an animal that you never intended to trap. That kind of thing.


I just called the Cache valley hunter education. They said they will hold the class when they get enough people on the list. They have 13 i think so far, and couple of my buddies are going to sign up so hopefully they hold it soon.


Thanks for the info dudes.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

cool. makes more sense.


----------

